# still cannot work with my 2 dvd drives.



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

I had make a very big mistake. My 2 dvd drives are ATAPI. Let's forget about xfburn for now.

```
kldload atapicd
mount /cdrom
```
mount my first dvd drive on /cdrom perfect.
I created /cdrom1 for my second dvd drive and add a line for my second drive on fstab.
But cdrom1 cannot configured. Just Is not working.
Xfburn stack because as default try to burn cd1.
How to make my second drive to work?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 19, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> But cdrom1 cannot configured. Just Is not working.


Meaning what? No device node in /dev?

Any error message?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 19, 2010)

The command is:


```
kldload atapicam
```

Post your fstab, and the error mounting the 2nd cd drive.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

on /dev I have:

```
acd0
acd1
cd0
cd1
```
On /boot/loader.conf I have:

```
atapicam_load="YES"
atapicd_load="YES"
```
My fstab:

```
/dev/acd0		/cdrom				cd9660				ro,noauto			0		0
/dev/acd1		/cdrom1				cd9660				ro,noauto			0		0
```


```
mount /cdrom
```
with ls I see and play the files on cd.

```
umount /cdrom
```
and everything is ok.
But:

```
mount /cdrom1
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd1: Input/output error
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 20, 2010)

I completely removed my second dvd drive. Now everything work ok with my first one. Is mounting without errors and xburn also work. Something Is going wrong with my second dvd because also I have problems with it on Mac OSX. I will say solved and I will check again my connections on my hardware. If everything is ok, then I will try to mount it and we see. But for now, mounting is not FreeBSD's problem and xfburn work perfect!


----------



## roddierod (Nov 20, 2010)

Are these IDE drives connected to the same channel on the motherboard? If so check the jumper settings. One should be master and one slave - or you can use the cable select setting if you have the correct cable.


----------

